# New litter



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Fawn x Pew breeding - She had 9 but one was half the size of the others and was gone by the next morning anyway, remainders are doing great though. I was worried as this doe was suffering from the heat when extremely pregnant and i mean extremely. It was also when there was a lot of work going on in the shed, drilling, hammering, sawing...and then to top it off, she delivered her first baby just as i went down to feed and clean everyone and she freaked as i switched the lights on. But despite all that she gave birth to a full litter and it hasn't bothered her at all 

Some pics with some of her older daughters in shot checking on their baby siblings.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Well done that mouse  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good, as do the mums. Congrats!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

No fawns or argente in the litter this time, but 4 fab sables. At least 1 doe, i have a huge male to put her to when shes old enough. Rest are chocs mostly satin and an off white, will see what happens with that one.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats! I love all the tails in the top pic!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in love with their coloring! If I could take in more mice I would love one.. or three of them hehe. Please enter them in September/October's Photo Contest!


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

wow how did you get them to not freak out at that age lol, mine are pretty darn close to that and they're jumpers lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I do get litters sometimes that are very jumpy and nippy at this age, and others that are very laid back


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

if it has pink eyes, the 'off white' is a champagne, same as the adult doe in the first picture with the babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty babies; I love the lighter colored ones. I take it the sabling develops as they age?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Logan, that was my initial thought.

Moustress the sables start off very orange as babies, they will darken to a chocolaty colour with a lighter underside over the next couple weeks 

This is a choc sable buck i got from the same pairing early on this year. So i expect these to be fairly similar, nice looking boy but shame hes nasty 'orrible little rat! :roll:


----------

